
Stock rout demotes Jack Dorsey from billionaire to millionaire - planetjones
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/20/twitter-square-jack-dorsey-downgraded-billionaire-millionaire-tech-stocks
======
chrislaco
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzMUrB-
Um1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzMUrB-Um1Y)

~~~
eplanit
Yes -- even down to the face and beard. Taken with
[http://hooli.xyz](http://hooli.xyz) and [http://abc.xyz](http://abc.xyz), it
seems that show is a bit of a crystal ball (or a really good mirror?).

